# Was sind CronJobs?



## HITMAN (9. Juni 2002)

Hallo!
Klärt mich mal auf, was CronJobs sind! 
Das gibt es bei DomainFactory zu dem VirtualServer dazu!
Mfg Hitman


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (9. Juni 2002)

cronjobs heißt dass man die möglichkeit hat auf seinem server zu vorgegebenen zeiten gewisse aktionen ausgführen zu lassen


----------



## HITMAN (9. Juni 2002)

gewisse aktionen?
was zum beispiel?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (9. Juni 2002)

scripte in php und cgi sind auf jedem fall möglich


----------



## GH@NDI (12. Juni 2002)

Also man kann Scripts vom server zu einer bestimmten Zeit Automatisch ablaufen lassen, oder wie?

Quasi wie der TaskPlaner von MS Windoof?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (12. Juni 2002)

sag ich doch


----------



## Quentin (12. Juni 2002)

mehr als nur scripte aufrufen... du kannst zb sonntag nacht um 2 uhr in der früh ein datenbank backup erstellen...

oder jede stunde daten aus deiner datenbank an einen anderen server schicken

und und und  das beschränkt sich halt nicht nur auf scripts....


----------



## GH@NDI (12. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *sag ich doch  *



durch das "zu vorgegebenen Zeiten" hörte sich das so an als ob der Webhoster die möglichkeit bereitstellt zu einer von ihm definierten Zeit irgendwas machen zu lassen...ich wollte das nur 100%ig klären!  

//uuups, das war ein selfquote!


----------

